# DA polisher recommendation for a beginner.



## M4RC (Mar 15, 2011)

Having been a car cleaning addict for years, I now want to start having a go at detailing. I have a BMW which is suffering from swirl marks, but is otherwise gleaming, but I also work on family & friends cars during the summer months.

I need to know what DA polisher and respective polishes are best for a wide range of paint types, the most important one though being my BMW:lol:


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Dont, this is going to cost you a fortune


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

For full on correction on BMW paint types your really going to need a rotary polisher, however you'll still be able to achieve some decent results via DA but it will take a lot longer.

As for polishes... I'd go for the 3M range. only because I've used them for years and found them faultless.

The Menzerna range is supposed to be very good at correcting harder paints but I've always found their product i.d unnecessarily complicated.


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

M4RC said:


> Having been a car cleaning addict for years, I now want to start having a go at detailing. I have a BMW which is suffering from swirl marks, but is otherwise gleaming, but I also work on family & friends cars during the summer months.
> 
> I need to know what DA polisher and respective polishes are best for a wide range of paint types, the most important one though being my BMW:lol:


Das 6 pro
Hex-Logic pads yellow/orange, white and blue
Menzerna polishes p0 85 rd 3.02, p0 85 re 5 and power gloss.
Here is a Hex-logic chart, http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=208095 :thumb:


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

Here is a Menzerna polish chart, http://www.menzerna.de/93.html?&L=1, click on the coating repair system download.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

I rest my case :lol:

Why does a company feel the need to make their products that complicated that they have to make a chart to explain them... that you have to download 

3M... 3 polishes, 3 colours, excellent results :thumb:


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

888-Dave said:


> I rest my case :lol:
> 
> Why does a company feel the need to make their products that complicated that they have to make a chart to explain them... that you have to download
> 
> 3M... 3 polishes, 3 colours, excellent results :thumb:


:lol:


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Another vote here for the DAS-6 Pro :thumb:

The DA is nice and easy for a beginner to start using, whereas a rotary can be more tricky. Put it this way, I was happy to use the DA straight away at home, but I waited until I had completed a training day before using the rotary.

That said, there are those who have used nothing but the rotary from day one. Just to muddy the waters, the same results *can* be achieved by DA, it will just take some more time.

If you settle on a DA, a selection of polishing and finishing pads and Menzerna PO85 3.02 and PO85RD or 106FA should see good results. The same combination can be used to great effect via the rotary too, alternatively you can use the (simpler) 3M system which is more suited to rotary use.

These articles are both essential reading for those wishing to begin machine polishing in my opinion:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=63859

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=66024

Hope this helps!

Andrew


----------



## 2SkodaFamily (Mar 15, 2011)

Is it really necessary to spend over £100 on a DA? There's no way I can justify that kind of cost. I saw one the other day for £17. It said it was 3000rpm, which I assume is fixed?


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

I have used both Menz and 3M and both are good products 3M yes easy to use with the colour coding to make it simple, The only one I am not to keen on is the fastcut plus I do think it dries a bit quick and is very dusty (but thats just my opinion), saying that it does do a good cut but my choice on a BMW would be the Menz has anyone tried the new fast gloss 500? have to say it is very good. Everyone has there own choice in what we use some you get on with some you don't.


----------



## Dohnut (Feb 4, 2011)

The Menz isn't too hard to decipher, a bit of WTF at first but it's logical.

However, this just made me LOL when I first read it! Does make sense though and very cleverly done. http://www.schollautocare.de/en/professionals_paintfinish_padcircle.html

Menz polishes, CG pads.


----------



## Dohnut (Feb 4, 2011)

2SkodaFamily said:


> Is it really necessary to spend over £100 on a DA? There's no way I can justify that kind of cost. I saw one the other day for £17. It said it was 3000rpm, which I assume is fixed?


Any more info on this? I don't think I'd want it near my car but I'll reserve judgement til I see the results. CleanYourCar is doing a group buy at the moment for £105-ish delivered for the DAS6 PRO.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Dohnut said:


> The Menz isn't too hard to decipher, a bit of WTF at first but it's logical.
> 
> However, this just made me LOL when I first read it! Does make sense though and very cleverly done. http://www.schollautocare.de/en/professionals_paintfinish_padcircle.html
> 
> *Menz polishes, CG pads*.


+1 :thumb:

The DAS6 PRO does come highly recommend and worth the money and don't think you can to wrong with one.


----------

